# [A-10er] Scythex sucht!(Raidneuaufbau)



## FaBo07 (16. März 2013)

[font="Arial, Helvetica"][size="-1"]*[size="-1"]Wir suchen momentan dringend:

1x Hunter

1x Tank (Pala/Krieger)

1x Healer (Pala[size="-1"]din[/size])

Bewerbungen können öffentlich im Forum gepostet, oder per PN an Semtex geschickt werden.

Selbstverständlich werden diese dann vertraulich behandelt.

[size="-1"]http://www.scythex-gilde.de/[/size]

Wer ist Scythex?

Scythex ist eine neu gegründete Gildengemeinschaft (seit 14.03.2013) [size="-1"]auf Antonidas, aus [/size]ehemaliger Progressraider, welche aus Top 100 Gilden wie Partizan, Nero und Irae Aod besteht.
Diese Gemeinschaft hat es sich zum Ziel gemacht, an vergleichsweise wenigen Raidtagen, dafür aber auf einem hohen Niveau, zu raiden.

Trotz aller Professionalität wollen wir unsere Raids sowie mit Spaß, als auch mit einer angenehmen Atmosphäre verknüpfen.
Dementsprechend sind wir auf der Suche nach weiteren Mitgliedern, die sich spielerisch und menschlich in unsere Gemeinschaft fügen.

Scythex bietet:

- eine erfahrene Gildenleitung
- ein reines Loot Council System
- 3 Raidtage a 4-5 Stunden (Mo 19:30-23:30 Uhr, Do 19:30-23:30 Uhr, So 18-23:30 Uhr)
- auch PvP orientierte Spieler, somit kann man intern schnell Begeisterte finden
- eine angenehme Raidatmosphäre
- Organisation zur Raidversorgung (Food und Flasks, sowie auch Pots/Tränke etc.)
- ein aktives Gildenleben auch außerhalb der 10er Raids (PvP, Twinkraids, aber auch andere Spiele wie WC3/CS/CIV etc.)

Was für einen Spielertyp suchen wir?

Ihr solltet:

- mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein
- ein zuverlässiger und ehrgeiziger Spieler sein
- eure Klassenmechaniken/Theorycrafting verstehen
- Erfahrung mit allen PvE Speccs eurer Klasse mitbringen
- Anwesenheit an allen Raidtagen bieten können
- eine stabile Internetverbindung und ein funktionierendes Teamspeak + Headset besitzen
- aktiv am Gildenleben teilhaben wollen
- einen ausreichend guten PC besitzen, um WoW ohne Beeinträchtigung spielen zu können
- bereits genügend Raiderfahung mit eurem Char besitzen (Vanilla, TBC, Wotlk, Hardmodes usw.)

Was in eurer Bewerbung nicht fehlen sollte:

- eine kurze Vorstellung eurer Person (Alter ggf. Beruf etc)

- eine Charakterhistorie in der aktuelle und Ex- Gilden stehen

- Gründe wieso ihr nicht zufrieden seid und euch bei uns bewerbt

- der Grund wieso ihr euch bei Scythex bewerbt

- Armorylink, sowie Screenshot des aktuellen Raidinterface (Infight)

- Logeinträge bei Bosskämpfen im aktuellen Content

- Hinzufügen könnt ihr selbstverständlich noch einige weitere Dinge die für euch und uns wichtig sein können, wie z.B. Erfolg auf PvP-Ebene o.ä.

Bei Fragen oder sonstigem zögert nicht, sondern wendet euch einfach per PN in unserem Forum oder per Ingame tell an Tïmmey, Ashleê oder Semtex. Wir stehen euch jederzeit für ein TS Gespräch zur Verfügung.

Wir wünschen euch viel Erfolg
Die Gildenleitung von Scythex
 	[/size]
*[/size][/font]


----------

